# Windows Experience Index Database



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 2, 2007)

hello all...well since windows vista has been released i figured we could start up a database for those of us that use windows vista to share our windows experience index score...just post a screenshot of your score and list your systems cpu,hdd,gpu,and memory and amount of memory...i will start it off with mine 








My Specs

Athlon 64 X2 3800+
WD Raptor 74gb 16mb cache 10k rpm
BFG 7600GT OC
1gb Kingston HyperX


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 2, 2007)

I think I get like 4.1 on that thing in RC1, my specs are scenically located in the dropdown menu under my name .


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 2, 2007)

Pretty


Whats that i c Tigerwoods


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 3, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 3, 2007)

I only have RC1, but it still has Windows Experience Index 





.


----------



## Demon_82 (Feb 3, 2007)

Overal rating: 5'2

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 2763MHz
RAM: 2GB DDR2 667 SpekTek @ DDR2 460 (flexibility mode)
Motherboard: ASRock 775Dual-VSTA BIOS P2.40
Graphics card: ASUS V9999GT/TD (6800GT) 256MB AGP @ 410MHz/1140MHz
Primary HDD: Seagate ST380011A 80GB ATA133


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 3, 2007)

woot i'm in the lead


----------



## mwaddoups (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow...tigger69 beats Demon_82 in the RAM tests with half the RAM - that must be good stuff.


----------



## Demon_82 (Feb 6, 2007)

mwaddoups said:


> Wow...tigger69 beats Demon_82 in the RAM tests with half the RAM - that must be good stuff.



Well, considering that I'm riding a 50€ ASRock board wich is nearly incompatible with my SpecTek DDR2 667 wich only runs without troubles at DDR2 460 speeds, it's not that surprising, I'm loosing about about a 25% of the bandwidth wich I should have...


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 10, 2007)

What's the name of the .exe file that does this test? It might run on XP/2003 and we could test it on other machines


----------



## santino405 (Feb 10, 2007)

I find it retarded that it takes your lowest score instead of averaging all the scores to get your number, but hey this is microsoft were talking about


----------



## Greek (Feb 12, 2007)

btw this is my old score, with one 6800GS, thats why my gaming on is low, i need to try it with the new card


----------



## Greek (Feb 12, 2007)

as said here is the screen with the new g card


----------



## santino405 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey how did you guys made the vista icons look smaller like windows xp ones. i always thought they were too big on vista but i never found the place where i can change the setting


----------



## mandelore (Feb 13, 2007)

Woot, I got the highest ram Score so far  tho my processor score sucked


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 14, 2007)

This is kinda bad that windoze takes your lowest score and not the average...


----------



## mandelore (Feb 14, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> This is kinda bad that windoze takes your lowest score and not the average...




yup, does suck somewhat, id have an average of 5.5 even with my crappy cpu rating of 4.5  if i had a better cpu, dual core or summit my score would rock  

*4.5*/5.9/5.9/5.8/5.5 oh well..


----------



## Greek (Feb 14, 2007)

santino405 said:


> Hey how did you guys made the vista icons look smaller like windows xp ones. i always thought they were too big on vista but i never found the place where i can change the setting



i clicked on desktop, hold ctrl and move ur mouse weel, it shud make em smaller.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Feb 14, 2007)

Using RC1 64bit... gonna get the real thing soon  

E6600 @ 2.88ghz
4x512 PC2 6400 4-4-4-8
eVGA 8800GTS


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 14, 2007)

wow...im really suprised how much people contributed to this


----------



## technicks (Feb 14, 2007)

Greek said:


> i clicked on desktop, hold ctrl and move ur mouse weel, it shud make em smaller.



 . Was looking for that one to.


----------



## mandelore (Feb 14, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> wow...im really suprised how much people contributed to this




Well every1 likes to either brag or have a good old grump over inadequate hardware


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 16, 2007)

See system specs to the left.
Oh, and 5.9 is the max possible score for each subscore and the main index, so NO ONE WILL BEAT ME. harr harr harrrr.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I just installed... please note my crappy hardware on it. Yup, dual boot.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I have to admit that the new Vista desktop (fonts and round cornered windows) certainly make it look FRESH, TIDY, MODERN, SIMPLE and in general much better. 

I'm no mac fan, but these design elements were always the "principles" of the mac interface. I'm please MS has taken the design principles.  Let's hope we can keep the principles WHILE making PCs look as different as possible from a mac.


----------



## Scavar (Feb 19, 2007)

My parents PC has a 4.7(It's my old PC) overall.

4.7
5.9
5.9
5.2
5.3

I think.


----------



## technicks (Feb 27, 2007)

Just read something in the Vista help and support.

''A computer with a base score of 1 or 2 usually has sufficient performance to do most general computing tasks, such as run office productivity applications and search the Internet. However, a computer with this base score is generally not powerful enough to run Windows Aero, or the advanced multimedia experiences that are available with Windows Vista''.

''A computer with a base score of 3 is able to run Windows Aero and many new features of Windows Vista at a basic level. Some of the new Windows Vista advanced features might not have all of their functionality available. For example, a machine with a base score of 3 can display the Windows Vista theme at a resolution of 1280 × 1024, but might struggle to run the theme on multiple monitors. Or, it can play digital TV content but might struggle to play High Definition Television (HDTV) content''.

''A computer with a base score of 4 or 5 is able to run all new features of Windows Vista with full functionality, and it is able to support high-end, graphics-intensive experiences, such as multiplayer and 3‑D gaming and recording and playback of HDTV content. Computers with a base score of 5 were the highest performing computers available when Windows Vista was released''.

So a score above three is nothing to worry about.


----------



## tony929292 (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah i know but still had 3  5.9 and a 5.8  that was win my cpu was @ 3.6  i update it though


i cant get it to update again it runs the test  any ideas win it finshed it still say i need to update it again and wont change the score


----------



## technicks (Feb 28, 2007)

Just click ''refresh now'' i think.


----------



## tony929292 (Feb 28, 2007)

that how i get it to run the test


----------



## Alec§taar (Mar 3, 2007)

*Is VISTA more secure than XP or even Server 2003, by default?*

YES, it is... see here, vs. XP by default AND BY FAR:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=277810#post277810



* Nice to see, unpatched even... moreso after no doubt! 4.32 of 10 possible... awesome, & THAT IS UNPATCHED, no less!

APK

P.S.=> BxTreme using VISTA tested UNPATCHED no less, comes right up on my 5/10 score on BELARC ADVISOR (after a fully patched Windows Server 2003 & fully tweaked/tuned by myself for BOTH performance & security as well)... excellent post by him, illustrating it for us all to see... apk


----------



## mandelore (Apr 1, 2007)

woot, upgraded cpu, went from 4.5 to *5.4* on the cpu score


----------



## EviLZeD (Apr 10, 2007)

current score




im sure i can get higher if i oc abit


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 10, 2007)

well, im only second worst


----------



## Greek (Apr 12, 2007)

EviLZeD said:


> current score
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o'c ur cpu wont matter, as i went from 2.2 to 2.7GHZ on it didnt chabge, only changed when i o'c my ram, and u gt highest for ur ram anyway so i think thats the score for you im afraid.


----------



## xvi (Jun 18, 2007)

santino405 said:


> I find it retarded that it takes your lowest score instead of averaging all the scores to get your number, but hey this is microsoft were talking about



Lets say the engine in your car can make it go 500 miles an hour, but your tires will fall off if you go over 25. Your car doesn't just "average it out", the tires will fall off and you'll have gone nowhere.

Same thing with a computer. If you're trying to play Doom 3 with a QX6800@5GHz and onboard video, you don't get to just "average it out". The video card is going to snake you.

The system in my specs gives me a 4.3 or something (limited by my processor). I'll post a screenie when I get my Vista install back.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 13, 2007)

much better than the crappy old gateway...lol


----------



## cdawall (Aug 13, 2007)

anyone have the EXE to this? i wanna try it


----------



## Boneface (Aug 13, 2007)

Heres mine one of my raptors took a dump on me so i got lower score


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2007)

heres my newest score,with chip at 3.2ghz and my new x1950 pro.






look at them 5.9s  i mite be able to oc my cpu a bit higher and make the score 5.9


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 25, 2007)

Jadawin said:


> See system specs to the left.
> Oh, and 5.9 is the max possible score for each subscore and the main index, so NO ONE WILL BEAT ME. harr harr harrrr.



a update will be released next year that will rise them to go higher


----------



## perryleros (Aug 26, 2007)

*Strange Things can happen *

Well i have : 
CPU: Intel E6850
Motherboard: Asus P5K Deluxe WiFi/AP
RAM: 2x1gb 4-4-4-12 Cellshock
VGA: XFX GeForce 8800GTS 320mb
HDD: WD Raptor 36Gb  for primary and 2 x 300Gb WD Caviars for storage

I got all 5.9 except cpu which was 5.6 when i installed vista.
I overclocked cpu to 3.6Ghz and ran test again. I got 5.8 on CPU and same on the rest.
The strange thing is that i lowered CPU to stock speed and ran test again.. I now get 5.8 CPU at stock speed... WTF? i ran the test 4-5 times, shut down pc , restarted etc.. same results. 
Here are some pics:

Stock speed after installing windows for 1st time:
http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/9284/vistanewpcfh6.jpg

Overclocked to 3.6Ghz:
http://img235.imageshack.us/img235/1988/overclock36vistauq1.jpg

After returning to stock speed:
http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/6855/wtfqr1.jpg


Can someone give me a reasonable explanation?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 26, 2007)

windows is retarded?


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 28, 2007)

you got pwned by your video card man..


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 28, 2007)

i know


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 28, 2007)

Windows Experience Index /Ratings are just so people upgrand because microcrap says the score are crap theres no game out the needs a 5.9 rating and windows rating are full of shit if you want a proper rating uses 3D MARK06 ,windows rating gose up to 5.8 max when i oc my cpu from 3Ghz to 3.3Ghz and i have had my cpu up over 4Ghz and so the highest score with a dual core is goin to be a 5.8 because in windows there is no such thing as a 4Ghz dual core out so it only picks up what it can read


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 3, 2007)

OCED CPU/RAM


----------



## Firedomain (Dec 4, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!OLD SCORE!!!!!!!!!! go down further for my new score.




check my system specs.

what ram are u guys using???
im looking at selling my 8800GTS. (with box & all original stuff) has only been in my comp for less than a week, i replaced all the thermal pads & crap with arctic silver 5.
although noone will want it at the $300ish mark, thought i'd just put it out there (Worldwide, preferably pickup/drop off)


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 4, 2007)

if your running 4gb of mem im assuming your using 4 sticks which is why your score sucks


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice Score ex

Here's my pathetic Score


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 4, 2007)

Figured I might as well since I made the switch


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 4, 2007)

Time for us to get new processors ay 

E6400 has been such a good friend tho


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2007)

here we go.

i wish my drive was 0.1 faster


----------



## Firedomain (Dec 4, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> if your running 4gb of mem im assuming your using 4 sticks which is why your score sucks



nope, 2 sticks of 2GB DDR2 800mhz (wanted 2 keep the space for upgradability.)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 4, 2007)

here's mine... i can get the ram up to 5.9 as well. just running it relaxed right now to find the sweet spot for my q6600.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2007)

fitseries3 said:


> here's mine... i can get the ram up to 5.9 as well. just running it relaxed right now to find the sweet spot for my q6600.



until vista updates for the scores to go higher, mines as fast as yours 

good luck with the Q6600, i found 400x9 works best here - seems to depend more on the mobo than on the CPU (some boards like low multi, others like high)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 4, 2007)

Mussels said:


> until vista updates for the scores to go higher, mines as fast as yours
> 
> good luck with the Q6600, i found 400x9 works best here.



yeah... i wish i could see a perfect 6.0 or better!


----------



## cooler (Dec 4, 2007)

not bad for 2gb ddr667









athlonx2 5600+ 
2600xt gddr4
Kingston 2gb ddr667


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2007)

cooler said:


> not bad for 2gb ddr667



my housemate ("the girl") just updated to vista and ran WEI on her system.... even with a P4 3GHz (478) at 3.5Ghz, 2x1GB DDR 433 we expected a little more than a 2.4 from the CPU score... so no screeny.  P4 suck.


----------



## Gallatin (Dec 4, 2007)

my girlfrind's rig i made that rig with 250euro budget

mb gigabyte 965p-s3
cpu E2160 1.8ghz
ram 2gb 667 twinmos (sucks)
vga ati X1650
h.d.d. 80gb wd sata & 250gb wd sata(backup)
lg dvd-rw lightscribe & lg dvd-r
case chiftech+psu chiftech 450watt

i think that is very fair/good for it is money.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 4, 2007)

thats mine updated


----------



## Firedomain (Dec 5, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!OLD SCORE!!!!!!!!!! go down further for my new score.
am just doing a little overclocking.... will 1day post my final.
unfortunately im gonna have to get a new hdd before i do (want 1 soon anyway)




Unfortunately for soem reason, my HDD performance went down by 0.1!?!?!?
no idea y!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 5, 2007)

UPGRADING SOON


----------



## Firedomain (Dec 5, 2007)

My current score!
Beleive it or not, i messed around 4 ages & eventually decided to stop OC'ing for now. so i set all settings back to stock & loaded windows, refreshed my score & now i get this!!!
so now my HDD is holding me back!


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Dec 31, 2007)

I've gotten between 5.6 and 5.9 every time.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 12, 2008)

Pretty good, imo

Beats a 2.7, with my old FX5500


----------



## Triprift (Jan 12, 2008)

My lappy the beast


----------



## Firedomain (Jan 12, 2008)

i only built my comp a few months ago. sold my old 1 + surround sound (a good 1) to move in with my GF in the goldcoast new years 06-07... came back here 8 months later & built this.
am now wanting 2 save for water cooling.
then i'll update my score (once the 5.9 caps removed)


----------



## strick94u (Jan 13, 2008)

My laptop gets 3.5 with intel GMA 3100 gpu dx 10 haha like there will ever be a dx10 game out there that it will run


----------



## Triprift (Jan 13, 2008)

dx10 tetris


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2008)

man u guys have some sweet rigz for dells


----------



## firstsecond (Jan 23, 2008)

*My two-year old notebook*

Acer 8204


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats pretty impressive firstsecond.


----------



## firstsecond (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks
here are the details








I was thinking getting one of those new 250g hard drive.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

Mines abit up on the last page yeah that might be a good idea my lowest was the ram i think.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

And while im at it welcome to tpu


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Firedomain (Jan 23, 2008)

these posts are starting to get useless.... just coz we cant see what our components would receive out of 10!... when will vista unlock the extra 4pts.... dont wanna go SP1..... problem with the OEM emulation.....

(& welcome to TPU firstsecond!)


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2008)

Shh on the bios emu 

Who knows if/when it will become unlocked, but you can already hack it to show 9.9


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

any info on how to show higher numbers, I would like to know what my computer does because even when i had a e6600, 2 gigs of memory and my 1950 pro I was at 5.9.  Now my q6600, 4 gigs of faster memory, and 3870, Im still stuck at 5.9 and thats no real representation of what it can really do.  How would I get it to show higher?


----------



## HeavyH20 (Jan 23, 2008)

5.9 is the absolute limit. There is no higher result. But, of course, you can always edit the result file if you want a higher number.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 23, 2008)

HeavyH20 said:


> 5.9 is the absolute limit. There is no higher result. But, of course, you can always edit the result file if you want a higher number.



oh i c, nm, hopefully SP1 adresses this and bumps it up some


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Shh on the bios emu
> 
> Who knows if/when it will become unlocked, but you can already hack it to show 9.9



Yes we can cant we mussels


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's mine

<----- specs here


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 24, 2008)

why does the quick image upload never work for me? lol


----------



## strick94u (Jan 24, 2008)

What the heck here is mine from my laptop not my specs I would hope it does better


----------



## Triprift (Jan 24, 2008)

oil go to free image hosting in techpowerup at the top of the screen when uled copy second line and paste in msg just make sure images are 2 meg or less.


----------



## MiST91 (Jan 28, 2008)

this is mine from my computer, 5.3 isn't that bad really, its my graphics card that lets it down.



ps. my friend has an AMD Athlon XP 2400+, 1GB DDR RAM, ATI Radeon 9000 128MB n an 80gig IDE HDD n his windows experience rating is a whopping "1.0"


----------



## Triprift (Jan 28, 2008)

Thats a fine score mist91 im not suprised with your system tho thats sweet.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 28, 2008)

*here's mine yay*


----------



## Triprift (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice score and winbubble to i loved pimpin out my system screen.


----------



## Bundy (Jan 28, 2008)

here tis mine...


----------



## mandelore (Feb 23, 2008)

just redone mine since going 64bit, thought id post it for shits n giggles ^^

*5.9*


----------



## Dia01 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 24, 2008)

guess it's time to replace the x2 5200


----------



## savillm (Apr 13, 2008)

*whats ur vista performance score?*

theres only 1 rule prove your score mine is 5.3 here the screen shot to prove it.






i belive thats good or am i wrong? lol


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 13, 2008)

My score is 5.9. I'm at work right now but I'll take a pic when I get home. 5.9 is the max score BTW. Look at my system specs, its a beast!

Edit: Looks like your HDD and CPU are holding you back. I used to get about a 5 in HDD until I used Raid 0 with 2 brand new WD 320gb SATA II. I used to run a Maxtor 320gb IDE. Even my E6300 got me a 5.9 when I overclocked it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

here's mine.. I have win bubble installed so for some reason its still making my score 9.9 on hdd..


----------



## EviLZeD (Apr 13, 2008)

my cpu is holding me back taken with everything on stock


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's Mine.
I thought SP1 might have come with an update to this bit to unlock the 5.9 limit. Guess I was wrong  .


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> you all should really learn to use the search feature, as one of these thread has been in existance for over a year here!!!!!!!!!



Wasnt aware of that, just did what OP said, sir. lol!


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 13, 2008)

i have 5.4 cant take a pick right now tho, i will later, my proc is holding me back, its at 5.4 at 3ghz... XD


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 13, 2008)

I get the same as you alex:






My CPU is at 3.4ghz.


----------



## mandelore (Apr 13, 2008)

5.9, screeny on other thread


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

I will merge this thread with the thread that has already been posted.  Merged.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 13, 2008)

proc at 2.66Ghz instead of 3 80HDD 2mb cache instead of the 40 with 8 i used to have still i think its pretty good


----------



## CStylen (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's my little ol' score.  






[/IMG]


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I get the same as you alex:
> 
> 
> My CPU is at 3.4ghz.



Would have expected 5.8 if your processor is cloked at 3.4Ghz  .

Does processor "power" depend on the chipset?


----------



## xylomn (Apr 13, 2008)

Here be mine


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Edito (Apr 13, 2008)

here's my score, i just can't push my cpu above 3.0 cause the system stop responding when the mobos logo appear (the p5n32-e SLI logo).


----------



## vaperstylz (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's my humble contribution


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 13, 2008)

vaperstylz said:


> Here's my humble contribution



thought ill just let you know people with dual core overclocked will never hit 5.9 only 5.8 because windows only read the top hardwear out there that is at stock speed


----------



## guyguy (Apr 14, 2008)

mines only a 3.1 

Processor:4.7
Memory:4.3
Graphics:3.1
Gaming Graphics:3.3
Primary Hard Disk:5.0


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> thought ill just let you know people with dual core overclocked will never hit 5.9 only 5.8 because windows only read the top hardwear out there that is at stock speed



What do you mean by that?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Wrong...my index showed all 5.9's except for my HDD score. So In fact the dual core can score 5.9 thank you very much!



I didnt even get what they meant by that


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 14, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Wrong...my index showed all 5.9's except for my HDD score. So In fact the dual core can score 5.9 thank you very much!



your right, my hd is holding me back too. Hd shows up as 5.7 so i'm stuck with that.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 14, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> your right, my hd is holding me back too. Hd shows up as 5.7 so i'm stuck with that.



I did go back and check, and I was incorrect, I didnt score the 5.9 on CPU either!


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 14, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I did go back and check, and I was incorrect, I didnt score the 5.9 on CPU either!



what score do you have now, i've got 5.4 with stock speeds. and 5.7 with only at 3ghz. but wouldn't a 6400+ be able to reach atleast 5.8 stock?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 14, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=556457&postcount=53

that was as of December 07. I know I was running like 3.4GHz on my CPU. Iwould really assume almost 4.oGHz would score a 5.9 tho!!!

Cant rerun at the moment as I am on XP untill the end of this month!


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 15, 2008)

Drum roll! Here it is:


----------



## magibeg (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm surprised there isn't more 5.9's here. How does vista run with a 4's system?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 15, 2008)

my lappy is a three or four ... runs lame ...


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Apr 15, 2008)

If i had a bigger hard driver, or faster drive... i think i would have a 5.9


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 15, 2008)

ThatGuy16 said:


> If i had a bigger hard driver, or faster drive... i think i would have a 5.9



yeah i've got the same size hd. but two of them, and i only get 5.7 with two 320gb


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2008)

vistas scores are artificially capped - for example, no matter how fast 1GB of ram can never get a 5.9.

Generally its not that bad a system tho, vista tends to fun ok on any system above a 4.0 - below that and i wouldnt bother (with the exception of 3D gaming performance, if its a work/office laptop)


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 17, 2008)

*Windows Vista score?*

Just curious to what people have around here.

*SERVER1* (Opteron 165, Asus A8N32-SLI, 2GB OCZ DDR400, Radeon X550, 1.6TB worth of hard drives) 






I just use RDP to go into it and it's just a file server anyway, so toss graphics scores out for it.

*BLACK* (Core 2 Duo E6400 @ 3.2GHz, Abit IP35-E @ 1600FSB, 4GB DDR2-800, Radeon X1900XT, 2X 320GB Seagate 7200.10 hard drives)






This is my primary rig for gaming, video encoding and running my VM testbed


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 17, 2008)

Here's mine (specs on left)






Don't know what CPU speed you need to get 5.9 or if you even can get 5.9 with a dual core.

I think they're gonna raise the max from 5.9 when nehalem comes out anyway.


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 17, 2008)




----------



## mikek75 (May 17, 2008)

Damn 80GB HDD lets me down....





On the plus side, when I upgraded my RAM from 2 to 4gb my score for CPU went up from 5.7 to 5.8 and my HDD increased from 5.4 to 5.5, weird!


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 17, 2008)

*SERVER1* (Opteron 165, Asus A8N32-SLI, 2GB OCZ DDR400, Radeon X550, 1.6TB worth of hard drives) 






I just use RDP to go into it and it's just a file server anyway, so toss graphics scores out for it.

*BLACK* (Core 2 Duo E6400 @ 3.2GHz, Abit IP35-E @ 1600FSB, 4GB DDR2-800, Radeon X1900XT, 2X 320GB Seagate 7200.10 hard drives)






This is my primary rig for gaming, video encoding and running my VM testbed


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 17, 2008)

mikek75 said:


> Damn 80GB HDD lets me down....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder why you get a better CPU speed than me  mine's at 3.4 and yours is at 3.2... how queer


----------



## Firedomain (May 18, 2008)

just remember ppl... noone knows how many ppl have been using the WEI score hack......
just a friendly reminder!


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2008)

and i've learned the scores are a bit wonky too. i've ran it on a PC and scored 5.2 for the CPU - format made it go to 5.4. Overclocked it (CPU and ram, nothing went down, only faster) and the score went to 5.3

Occasionally, it is a little erratic.


----------



## Firedomain (May 18, 2008)

yer, my ram a while ago was at 5.4 then i was doing some overclocking... then once i was dont i set all the clocks back to stock... so nothing had been changed & sudenly when i refreshed my score i got a 5.9!!!!!!!!! what yu gonna do......


----------



## mikek75 (May 18, 2008)

Firedomain said:


> just remember ppl... noone knows how many ppl have been using the WEI score hack......
> just a friendly reminder!



Oh for f***s sake, every time I submit a GENUINE score on this forum some bright spark pipes up and says I'm cheating! Well and truly pissed off with it, what would I have to gain by using a hack?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I wonder why you get a better CPU speed than me  mine's at 3.4 and yours is at 3.2... how queer



if it makes you feel any better mines at 3.7ghz and i only get 5.8


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 18, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> if it makes you feel any better mines at 3.7ghz and i only get 5.8



It does 

Nice O/C BTW


----------



## Solaris17 (May 18, 2008)

thank you


----------



## will (May 18, 2008)

Woooooooo!






Finally got 5.9 disk score when I got this samsung f1! Yeah it is a weird rating system tho, I dont know how this Ram gets 5.9 when my old G.Skill HZs got like 5.6 or something, that was at like 1100mhz as well....
btw i dont really have a dell lol!


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2008)

will said:


> Woooooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in the future... hide the dell logo. cough.


----------



## Firedomain (May 19, 2008)

mikek75 said:


> Oh for f***s sake, every time I submit a GENUINE score on this forum some bright spark pipes up and says I'm cheating! Well and truly pissed off with it, what would I have to gain by using a hack?



get over it. i never said u cheated. i was just simply reminding everyone that its possible.
+ theirs hardly any bragging rights in having a 5.9 system when most stuff nowadays scores that anyway!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2008)

heres mine, damn Harddrive:






Going to try an improve it though


----------



## Wile E (May 19, 2008)

I get a 5.9. I'm in XP right now, so I'll try to remember posting a screen next time I boot to Vista.


----------



## mikek75 (May 19, 2008)

Firedomain said:


> get over it. i never said u cheated. i was just simply reminding everyone that its possible.
> + theirs hardly any bragging rights in having a 5.9 system when most stuff nowadays scores that anyway! go to drama class.



Exactly, dickhead, so why would I bother?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2008)

mikek75 said:


> Exactly, dickhead, so why would I bother?



calm down with the language please, no need to go over the top like that. Or i could say "Ladies, put the handbags down please!".


----------



## spud107 (May 19, 2008)

i might put vista on the sata drive sometime,


----------



## mikek75 (May 19, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> calm down with the language please, no need to go over the top like that. Or i could say "Ladies, put the handbags down please!".



Another wannabe mod.... :shadedshu


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2008)

mikek75 said:


> Another wannabe mod.... :shadedshu



someones got a right attitude today eh? someones ego get dented by a joke accusation? if its struck that deep to your core i suggest you sell your computer and go outside. El fin.


----------



## mikek75 (May 19, 2008)

GFY, just stay out of things that don't concern you.


----------



## Triprift (May 19, 2008)

Please can we just stop this its unnessary and only leeds to infractions and threads being closed


----------



## pagalms (May 19, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Please can we just stop this its unnessary and only leeds to infractions and threads being closed



Indeed it does.  Behave yourselves please.  Treat others with respect and problems won't happen.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Indeed it does.  Behave yourselves please.  Treat others with respect and problems won't happen.



i apologise if i cause any problems - just tried to calm the situation down. sorry!


----------



## Wile E (May 20, 2008)

Well, that was interesting. lol. Anyway, back on topic. Screenshot as promised.


----------



## farlex85 (May 20, 2008)

Here's mine, once I eventually get a quad should be 5.9 no prob.


----------



## Firedomain (May 22, 2008)

dont have any newer pics, just want 2 apologize 2 everyone for firing up the situation.
+ thanx to all the people who obviously are only concerned with calming things down & keeping on topic & enjoying the freedom to be allowed to have open conversations about different threads.

keep up the good posts.

(edit: mines a quad & scores a 5.9 no prob. im sure any quad u get will easily seal the deal.)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 22, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Well, that was interesting. lol. Anyway, back on topic. Screenshot as promised.



Your Experience should be a 15.9 with all the stuff you do with it! lol... Sweet look..

My quad also hit 5.9 with nothing done to it.. I'll have to see since I installed the new board, video card.... haven't done that yet


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 22, 2008)

Processor is really holding me back, and I can easily get 5.9 on mem but only with 2 GB, having 4x1 GB really holds my mem overclock back.
E4400 oc to 2.74
4GB supertalent DDR2 800 4-4-3-8 2T at 810
Raid 0
HD 2900 XT


----------

